# Super skinny budgie



## Lynx (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked up a couple of bonded budgies from work - they couldn't bear the possibility of separating them so they gave them to me! They were both obviously sent to us way younger than 8 weeks. In the big exhibit they were being pushed away from food by older budgies and also had evidence of being plucked. When I was able to do a closer examination the littler one was super super skinny (very prominent keelbone, no extra muscle/flesh) but eats just fine!

They are currently in quarantine and have been with me for 2 weeks. The little one is still eating a ton but just doesn't seem to be gaining any weight. He is always in the food bowl with the other one and just seems to sleep and eat. They do perch at night to sleep but every time I check on them in the daytime they are both crammed in one of the food bowls either sleeping or eating. 

Anyone have any advice to help budgies gain weight? He just seems so teeny and frail and I would love for him to be healthy and strong!


----------



## AcademicPoro (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry, to hear that your budgie is underweight. I don't have many answers to your problem but my budgie had the same issue when he arrived at the pet store from the breeders and the store said that to fatten him up a bit, they would give him Avi-Cakes. Hope that helps a bit


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

in addition to the avi cakes, I would recommend Heal-x brand Bird Builder. I've read the testimonies from some people and they're amazing. you should look it up, and the ask your vet if that's something that they would recommend giving to him. Good luck!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I was told oat groats help them gain wait. i get mine at petco


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

_Steel cut oats _(oat groats without the husk) found in bulk stores...inexpensive and budgies usually love them Lots of protein and some good fat....might help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
In addition to the foods already suggested, you can consider cooked quinoa. flax seed, Harrison's High Potency Mash and/or Lefeber's Nutriberries

You may also wish to consider adding
Guardian Angel from The Bird Care Company*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hardboiled egg (with any of the ingredients mentioned above) will also help your budgie to gain weight. My budgie loves to eat it slightly warm rather than cold.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

I hate to even bring it up, but I would consider having him checked for AGY. Not all birds show the usual symptoms, and if he's eating lots and not gaining weight....


----------



## Lynx (Sep 5, 2012)

I will definitely mention it to the vet - I haven't noticed any other symptoms (seems alert, normal poops, etc) but I know sometimes they can't present. That is why I quarantine!

I do offer eggs but so far they haven't shown much interest in them haha. I can barely get them to acknowledge the presence of veggies...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Super*

I agree that your vet should check for AGY and do a run of amphoteracin B by vetafarm also see ladygouldianfinch.com for homeopathic for fungal/agy issues.
Great resource for current treatment med resources. It is good you are restricting the new birds. The AGY usually shows in older birds or weak immune response so work on things to improve the immune system and see the vet ASAP. The AGY stuff destroys internal organs and when birds show that thin it may not be possible to turn around. While the other may have a chance as it is not as skinny. Best wishes in turning this around. Above foods are good to use
and do not forget millet spray. At this point any thing goes to get weight on your birds. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

If you're having trouble getting him to eat veggies, may I suggest some egg food? Lindsey has a great recipe on her site. I usually quarter the recipe for my flock of 7th. Anyway, the egg food should give him quite a bit of protein and good fat to help him gain weight. It always worked for me. I usually use organic cous cous, instead of the quinoa.

But definitely get him in to see the vet. Is better to find something you didn't know about now than wait until it's too late later.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here's the link to the egg food recipe Kristen mentioned:
Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

You may also want to look at the overall diet suggestions:
Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Thank you, Deb. I was on my phone when I posted that, and it's a pain to copy and paste from it.


----------



## Lynx (Sep 5, 2012)

Making egg food now! I also have Avian Trio and bee pollen on order (I have been meaning to order the pollen for my plucking parrotlet so I guess everyone gets it now). I already do pretty much everything you do, FaeryBee, with the exception of egg food, now it just a matter of convincing the newbies it is delicious! The rest of my flock eats pretty much whatever I put in front of them. That's the one thing that ***** about quarantine - they can't pick up my flock's good habits!

We have a vet appointment for Monday so we will see what my doctor says!


----------



## Lynx (Sep 5, 2012)

Boyle's test results came back - it is AGY (thankfully very definitive!). He is now on medication and will hopefully start gaining weight!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you now have a definitive diagnosis for Boyle now! :hug:

Karma to Cheesepusher (Karen) for suggesting AGY could be the problem!*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

So glad you found out what was making him so thin! Glad he's on meds and on the mend!


----------

